# breeding



## peaches (Oct 5, 2011)

how can i get my mom to let me get snakes and breed them ive been helping a guy that breeds snakes and i really like helping him out and i think i can do it but i need to convince my mom in letting me get snakes


----------



## james.w (Oct 5, 2011)

How old are you? What kind of snakes are you trying to breed?


----------



## peaches (Oct 5, 2011)

17 and i want to get ball pythons and blood pythons cause thats what i work with at my friends place


----------



## james.w (Oct 5, 2011)

Why not just wait until you are out on your own? Why do you want to breed, and why those species?


----------



## peaches (Oct 5, 2011)

i want to breed cause i love reptiles and just love how u can make new ones with different genetics i dont care bout money and i want to start now so when im 18 i can have some money to buy a place


----------



## james.w (Oct 5, 2011)

One part of your reasoning is the wrong reason to get into breeding and the other is contradictory. How can you say you dont care about the money, but want to make money so you can buy a place? You need money to start with to be successful in breeding. Unless you have the resources to keep all of the babies if they don't sell, you shouldn't be breeding. Unless you have a few thousand dollars to start with you won't be "making" any new morphs.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 5, 2011)

Well said, I plan on breeding out vanilla and eli and the most I want out of it is to support some of my pet fees (like food lighting ect) if I break even and can give some people some awesome pets id be more than happy. And I would get to play with all those lil tegu babies


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 6, 2011)

Sweetie... I'm 25 years old and my mom STILL has negative things to say about my Reptiles. If she had it her way, then I wouldn't have any.

I had a looooooong talk with my mother last week, in an effort to get her on the right track to understanding what I have and why. I explained all 9 species temperaments, where they were each native to, their spots on the conservation list, and what they ate. I talked to her about my Rescues, their backgrounds and why we took over.

Then I just politely asked her "...so until something that I own EATS ME, (and you can tell my kids 'i Told her so!'), please stop thinking negatively of what I enjoy."

Still, she's a pain in my ass.


----------



## got10 (Oct 6, 2011)

Although I love your ambition ,The market is flooded with ball pythons . So i would'nt produce more snakes than they already are out there . It seems that the price of wild caught is more than captive bred ones now Unless they are het for this het. het for that . ( and most people don't have propper documentation to prove ) 
If I where you and at 17, I would work with less common snakes as spotted pythons and rubber boas as the demand is greater and you could actually have a hobby that will pay for itself and provide for next seasons stock.


----------

